# Dripper, tank and drip tip display stand



## Cespian (4/1/16)

Not sure if I am posting this in the right place, however, I am looking for a stand to hold a few tanks, drippers and drip tips, something similar to the image below:




I currently have 2 tanks (Subtank Mini and Crius) and planning on owning 2 more, 4 drippers and 4 spare drip tips; so able to hold 4 tanks, 6 drippers and 6 drip tips. 

I would love to make this myself, however, I do not have access to a router. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Genosmate (4/1/16)

What tools have you got,I'll give you some pointers if you let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/1/16)

If you have the block of wood and a drill you can make one that's not too bad. 

Just get the holes drilled for the 510 to fit into and it will stand on its own. Even if the hole is a mm bigger that fine so that you don't get wood within the thread of the 510.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (4/1/16)

@Genosmate I have a decent drill that can only go forwards but not backwards lol (with a few random masonary bits). A crap load of screw drivers, wire cutters, pliers, a hammer and spanners/wrench/sockets.


----------



## Cespian (4/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> If you have the block of wood and a drill you can make one that's not too bad.
> 
> Just get the holes drilled for the 510 to fit into and it will stand on its own. Even if the hole is a mm bigger that fine so that you don't get wood within the thread of the 510.



Was considering that (going to the local timbercity to look for offcuts over the weekend), but i want something that looks spectacular hehe, like indented to the diameter of the tank and hole for the 510.


----------



## Genosmate (4/1/16)

Ok,well the drill is a good start.
Masonry bits might be a bit tricky unless you could grind them sharp,so you need a 7.5mm (minimum) HSS bit but anything up to 10mm would do for the holes for the atties,in fact if you use a 10mm it would serve for both atties and (most) drip tips.
Just get hold of some different grades of sandpaper and get a piece of any timber shaped like the one in your OP and you can round off the corners easily.
If you want something different then you could even use a branch from any tree you can find,hack it up until its looking like you want,strip the bark with a leatherman or some such,drill the holes and sand it with as fine a grade paper as you have,wet it with water (just damp) and sand it again.
If you've got some olive oil warm it and then apply,leave to dry and then oil it (cold oil this time) again.
Lets see what you come up with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

Just some advice... do one bigger than you need and make space for 18650 batteries as well... this is my battery tray!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (4/1/16)

Genosmate said:


> Ok,well the drill is a good start.
> Masonry bits might be a bit tricky unless you could grind them sharp,so you need a 7.5mm (minimum) HSS bit but anything up to 10mm would do for the holes for the atties,in fact if you use a 10mm it would serve for both atties and (most) drip tips.
> Just get hold of some different grades of sandpaper and get a piece of any timber shaped like the one in your OP and you can round off the corners easily.
> If you want something different then you could even use a branch from any tree you can find,hack it up until its looking like you want,strip the bark with a leatherman or some such,drill the holes and sand it with as fine a grade paper as you have,wet it with water (just damp) and sand it again.
> ...



Damn good advice there sir. Im going to check first for wood at Timbercity (down the road from me). Maybe this will work as an interim solution until I can get a router and make it pretty. 

@Rob Fisher you are haunting me with things that I "need" to acquire . But good advice anyways. I have my 4 batteries in a plastic case, but damn it looks sexy in a stand. What size drill bit would I use for an 18650?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Damn good advice there sir. Im going to check first for wood at Timbercity (down the road from me). Maybe this will work as an interim solution until I can get a router and make it pretty.
> 
> @Rob Fisher you are haunting me with things that I "need" to acquire . But good advice anyways. I have my 4 batteries in a plastic case, but damn it looks sexy in a stand. What size drill bit would I use for an 18650?



You can't ask me technical things @Cespian because I'm not allowed to play with power tools! 

But I would guess a 19mm Bit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/1/16)

@Cespian another item you may want to build is a Mod Stand.


----------



## Cespian (4/1/16)

Damn, I wanted to buy a finished product but now you guys have convinced me to make it myself. I guess I am going tools shopping this weekend.

Thanks for the awesome advice @shaunnadan, @Genosmate and @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (4/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Cespian another item you may want to build is a Mod Stand.
> View attachment 42341






Like, you know that I can't make something like that without a router and you are slapping those Reos in my face. Thanks, I will just go climb in a hole and sob a little now... 

Haha, I've saved that image for inspiration later on

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jasonb (4/1/16)

Been meaning to try this, it would make a kick-ass vape stand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (4/1/16)

jasonb said:


> Been meaning to try this, it would make a kick-ass vape stand.



Way outta my league. I'm struggling with simply drilling holes into a block of wood lol.


----------



## jasonb (4/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Way outta my league. I'm struggling with simply drilling holes into a block of wood lol.



Same here, unfortunately


----------



## gertvanjoe (4/1/16)

Cespian said:


> View attachment 42342
> 
> 
> Like, you know that I can't make something like that without a router and you are slapping those Reos in my face. Thanks, I will just go climb in a hole and sob a little now...
> ...


You dont need a router...







Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (4/1/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> You dont need a router...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw a few of these lying in my dad's cupboard. Think I may need to pay the old man a visit. Thanks boet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/1/16)

Cespian said:


> I saw a few of these lying in my dad's cupboard. Think I may need to pay the old man a visit. Thanks boet!



Just make sure you have a firm hold on the drill ..... when these bite in ... PS slower is not always better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (10/1/16)

Soooo, finally got a decent piece of wood (my mom recently redone her kitchen and had a wood sample). Will begin measuring and marking tonight. Got some HSS bits as well (between 2mm and 15mm) and 2 of those funny bits @gertvanjoe mentioned. Will do the drilling some time this week. Thanks again for the motivation guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

